# Trophy deer stolen from truck, tracked down by hunter



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Trophy deer stolen from truck, tracked down by hunter	

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=6379011&BRD=1265&PAG=461&dept_id=160925&rfi=6


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Good for him. My dad tells a story of having a buck stolen in the woods at gunpoint. He went to the local bar and stirred the masses. Everyone began looking for the deer and the 'turds' who stole it. They weren't as fortunate and never located the deer.


----------

